# Scherzi a parte con Bonolis e Le Iene



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Appena partita su Canale5 la nuova edizione di Scherzi e parte con Bonolis e Le Iene.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

Meglio le edizioni precedenti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Gennaio 2015)

Noiosissimo.


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Gennaio 2015)

molto meglio i vecchi scherzi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2015)

Visto lo "scherzo" a Paolo Brosio. Davvero di pessimo gusto. Bisogna avere rispetto di chi ha fede ed ha una fortissima devozione. Non si può prendere in giro la gente su cose così importanti. Vedere la sua faccia delusa mi ha messo davvero un magone incredibile. La stessa redazione non sapeva come dirgli che era uno "scherzo". Poi Bonolis in studio che cercava di giustificare l'avvenimento definendolo leggero, non ha fatto che peggiorare le cose. Mah. Almeno tireranno fuori dei soldi per una giusta causa.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Confermo, ridicolo e penoso lo scherzo a Brosio, ma d'altronde da Matano cosa ci si aspetta?


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2015)

a me è piaciuta la prima puntata con bonolis presentatore a tuttotondo... belli anche gli scherzi...tutti compreso quello di brosio che adesso diventerà uno scandalo perchè siamo in un paese bigotto... per quale motivo dovrebbe essere uno scherzo + pesante di quello della parietti che si vede sparire il figlio in autogrill??

che brutta cosa il bigottismo


----------

